# Houghton, NY reeling from surprise bombing attack!



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Folks, there are bad days and then there are legendary bad days. Today was definitely leaning toward the latter. I woke up 45 minutes late. Forgot to undress before I got into the shower, used shampoo instead of body wash and vice versa. Tried to brush my hair instead of my teeth. Forgot to turn the water off while shaving and the sink overflowed. Slipped and fell on my arse on the way to class (hurting my back rather badly). Forgot to punch in for work. Accidentally locked myself out of the janitors closet. Didn't get the mop bucket on the cart right and dumped three gallons of hot, soapy water all over the carpet on the third floor of the library. Broke a fluorescent bulb while dusting. Basically, if it could go wrong...it went wrong.

Finally, at long last, I started making my way back up the hill to my house. As I turn the curve I notice a big white bag hanging off the mailbox. At that moment the town siren went off! When I picked up the bag I looked inside and saw @Tobias Lutz name on the return address. Suddenly my day got a little brighter. I went inside and carefully opened the casing of the bomb to discover the contents. And then...the clouds parted, the sun shone through, Angels rejoiced, and God Himself smiled down upon me!

Thanks Tobias! You made a crappy day into an awesome day! You rock, brother!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope you enjoy those, Chris! I like seeing people step out on a limb and make changes to work towards something the way you're doing at school. Nothing ventured, nothing gained :nod:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I hope you enjoy those, Chris! I like seeing people step out on a limb and make changes to work towards something the way you're doing at school. Nothing ventured, nothing gained :nod:


Tobias, stepping out on a limb doesn't quite fit here. Most limbs are relatively strong and can support a fair amount of weight. I'm out here on a friggin twig man! HAHAHAHA!!!

Seriously though, you made my day! Next time I'm in your neck of the woods, you adult beverage of choice is on me!


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Good timing on the bombage Tobias!


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Gotta Love A Feel Good, Happy Ending Story!

Enjoy!


----------



## Tony78 (Oct 20, 2012)

Branzig said:


> Gotta Love A Feel Good, Happy Ending Story!
> 
> Enjoy!


Gotta Love A Feel Good Happy Ending. eace:


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

Tony78 said:


> Gotta Love A Feel Good Happy Ending. eace:


:drum:

Well done.

:lol:


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice !!!


----------

